# Emergence, a Magic and science story



## Dragonmemo (Jun 15, 2019)

So, i've written down a tale on Wattpad (in french) and i translated some of the chapters (from beginning to the 9th).
I'd like to know if there are people interested in reading it and where should i put it then.

Also, for people who wonder, there are many furry characters in it, as many as there are humans... Almost. But there is a reason they exist in this world.


----------

